# How many ML's or oz should a premature baby be having ????



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi 

My little girl was born 8 weeks early she was 31+5 days .. she will be 4 weeks old this Friday . She came out of hosp on Wednesday and she was breastfeeding very well while she was in there. We had to take her back on Friday to be weighed and she had lost 5 grams... The nurse told us to try to mix some SMA with my milk in a bottle to see how much she was drinking. I now give her 1oz of breast milk and 1 oz of SMA ( gold ). She will only drink 1oz is this enough ?

For her 11am feed she feed 20 Min's breastfeeding and no SMA but her next feed I'm not sure what to do as I cant see how much she is having when breastfeeding?

Thanks 

Julie


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

it is difficult when exact volumes can't be seen but there are other ways of telling.

Your daughter is likely to have lost weight, as it is such a difference being totally breast fed, from having ngt or cup feeds. This is something that is expected to happen.

A 20 min breast feed is excellent, and I wouldn't advise anyone to top up after that, as long as you are sure that she is getting a good amount of milk. Are you 'full' before the feed and much softer afterwards? Does your daughter have plenty of wet and dirty nappies?

All of these will help you to determine how much milk she is getting. Breast fed babies don't always take to bottle feeding well as it is such a different action. If you are happy that she is breastfeeding well, I would carry on and see what happens at the next weigh in.

You are doing an excellent job, keep it up

Take care x


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi 

Thanks for your reply I'm just getting very confused  .. which is not hard...I started her on the sma on Friday at her 1800 feed.. she had 1 oz ... she has had no dirty Nappy's and keeps making a grunting noise? her next feed is due very soon and I'm not sure what to do .. ether breast feed her or express and mix with sma? she was weighed on Friday and she was 3lb 10 I'm sue to see either a hv or midwife tomorrow but I'm so worried ? My breasts don't seem full at all but she is feeding off them and I can her her swallowing?

Thanks

Julie


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

thats good that she is swallowing. Personally, I would keep breastfeeding and leave off the bottle for the time being.

The mixture of the milk is likely to make her a bit constipated, which is why she is grunting. Does she have lots of wet nappies? The more breastmilk will help to un-bung her!

If she settles following a breastfeed and you are sure she is taking your milk, then keep going with the breastfeeding. I'm sure she will have gained weight at the next weigh in.

You will get lots of different advice and the best thing to do is take it all in and then do what you feel is best. You are the ones who will be able to do the best for her.

Does that sound ok?


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Thank u I will give it a go 

Thanks

Julie


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I agree with oink, the minimal weight loss that she has had shouldn't mean that you need to give any formula as well xx


----------

